# NEW! Random Wilderness Map Generator



## Gozzy (Oct 8, 2006)

After a fair amount of work, lots of tweaking and a painful upload I've now made my latest map generator live on my site. It creates Wilderness encounter maps, forested areas with streams, ruins and so forth. It is very much version 1.0 and I'm looking forward to feedback and ideas from everyone.

You can try it out here.

Don't forget that on my site I also have Random Dungeon and Cave map generators for your delectation with more to come.

Enjoy!
Gozzy


----------



## Imruphel (Oct 15, 2006)

I just wanted to say that I love your site and really appreciate you making your stuff available for free online.

And this new generator is really stunning. Thanks again.


----------



## Gozzy (Oct 19, 2006)

Imruphel said:
			
		

> I just wanted to say that I love your site and really appreciate you making your stuff available for free online.
> 
> And this new generator is really stunning. Thanks again.




Thanks! Not had a lot of feedback for this one so I guess everyone is either a) so happy they don't see the need to comment or b) ignoring me.

I'll stick with a for now!


----------



## terrainmonkey (Oct 19, 2006)

hey, gozzy

the program's great! love the ruins and stream bits. don't change a thing. it came out perfectamundo!



already have a few adventure sites and encounters planned from one or two of them.

good work!


----------



## Redrobes (Oct 19, 2006)

*Yup - its very cool.*

A - definitely A....


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 19, 2006)

Count me among the impressed!    

RC


----------



## Nap (Oct 20, 2006)

Gozzy, 

I absolutely love your dungeon generators, and use them a lot!  However, I'm not as big of a fan of your new wilderness map generator.  In my opinion it is a little to photo-realistic, and intense foliage even at the lowest setting.

I personally like the simplicity of your earlier dungeon maps, and would prefer that "style" with your outdoor generators as well.  I know a lot of people seem to like your wilderness generator, so I don't think you should get rid of it, but just letting you know why I prefer the indoor map generators you've designed.

Thanks again for offering your work free to the public!  I respect you for that.

Nap


----------



## Gozzy (Oct 25, 2006)

Nap said:
			
		

> However, I'm not as big of a fan of your new wilderness map generator.  In my opinion it is a little to photo-realistic, and intense foliage even at the lowest setting.
> 
> I personally like the simplicity of your earlier dungeon maps, and would prefer that "style" with your outdoor generators as well.




So should I offer a "hand-drawn" option for the map? i.e should there be an option that displays graphics that are more like a hand-drawn sketch?

That could be possible...


----------



## Evilusion (Oct 26, 2006)

I do not reply often. Count me as one of the impress. Good work. Liked all the generators.

Evilusion


----------



## Meloncov (Oct 26, 2006)

Gozzy said:
			
		

> So should I offer a "hand-drawn" option for the map? i.e should there be an option that displays graphics that are more like a hand-drawn sketch?
> 
> That could be possible...




I don't partiqually care whether it looks hand drawn or not, but a less ink intensive version would be nice.


----------



## iwatt (Oct 26, 2006)

Totally cool and awesome. Thanx!!


----------



## WampusCat43 (Nov 22, 2006)

Going to try one of these out on my projector system tonight.  Thanks a bunch!

ETA:  Just wanted to follow up and say it worked like a charm.  I'll be using this again and again.


----------



## Gilladian (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow! 

I do agree with Nap that I'd like a less ink-intensive version for printing out, although I think hand-drawn would be cool for making quick "found" maps.

I've used several of your dungeon maps in the past.

Gilladian


----------

